# Max232 alimentado con step up no funciona



## luisao2007 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola,

He realizado un prototipo de un pic que se comunica con el pc mediante un max232 (lleva mas cosas pero esto es lo importante ahora...).
El caso es que el pic se comunica perfectamente si alimento el max232 desde una fuente de alimentacion normal pero si pongo un step-up(elevador dc dc) pues no consigo nada. Los niveles de tension en las patas del max son identicos pero no consigo que se comunique. No se si quizas sea que el step-up no proporciona sufiiente corriente pero no deberia ser porque en teoria da 150 mA y el max232 consume solo 8mA. A lo mejor tienen que ver los condensadores electroliticos que lleva adheridos el max232... Ni idea
A alguien se le ocurre que puede estar pasando? porque los 5v de salida del step-up llegan a la Vcc del max232.
Os dejo aqui los links a los datasheets de ambos componentes por si quereis echarles un vistazo.

http://es.farnell.com/maxim/max1724ezk50-t/conv-cc-cc-elevador-5v-sot23-5/dp/1673192

http://es.farnell.com/texas-instruments/max232n/transceiver-5v/dp/1470445
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección, más acorde con la consulta.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2009)

Posiblemente la frecuencia de swicheo interfiere de alguna manera con el elevador de voltaje interno del MAX

Internamente el MAX tambien tiene una fuente conmutada que cambia el voltaje de 0 a 5V a un voltaje que va de -30V a 30V para poder cumplir con la especificacion RS232. En fuentes conmutadas hay un problema cuando usas varias fuentes con osciladores diferentes, tienden a interferirse entre ellas haciendo que el voltaje cambie... se eleve en algunos casos y disminuya en otros.... incluso en algunas ocasiones sube y baja

Creo que el problema puede ir por alli.... sabes a que frecuencia opera tu fuente?


----------

